
Headless Chrome tips after running 5M sessions a week - mrskitch
https://codeburst.io/observations-running-more-than-5-million-headless-sessions-a-week-de346c5758fc
======
mrskitch
This post was in response to another (last year) post we did last year:
[https://docs.browserless.io/blog/2018/06/04/puppeteer-
best-p...](https://docs.browserless.io/blog/2018/06/04/puppeteer-best-
practices.html). Many of those things still applied, but we've picked up on a
few new tricks since then.

